

Ray Kurzweil on AI: Don't Listen to Stephen Hawking and Elon Musk - ninago
http://bostinno.streetwise.co/2014/12/21/ray-kurzweil-vs-stephen-hawking-on-artificial-intelligence-2/

======
fearfulsymmetry
Musk has clearly seen too many sci-fi movies, but Kurzweil is way too biased
to trust his assessment here...

